# New M G Quartz Watch



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My latest watch


















Bought for me on E-Bay by my 13 year old nephew, a nice thought







as I keep him supplied with watches









The watch cost him 1 penny plus a couple of pounds postage from Japan







obviously not very popular, perhaps it is the Roman numerals


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats pretty good for a penny







MG now that might become a collectors item in the future


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Bought for me on E-Bay by my 13 year old nephew,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A likely story







. It's your mid-life crisis manifesting itself







.

Do they do Nissan Almeras





















?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Bought for me on E-Bay by my 13 year old nephew,
> ...


It's true









I got it in return for a CWC G10, Vostok Amphibian and a Pro-Trek .... fair exchange?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Bought for me on E-Bay by my 13 year old nephew,
> ...


Yeah, a very liklely story, show us yer keyring!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


I have got an MG keyring







I drive a ZT









Story is true


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have a BMW version of that









If anyones got a Beemer they can have it









Needs a battery


----------

